# Nitrite, Nitrate's After New Fish..



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

I recently added 5, 2 inch, Caribe to my 76 gallon bow front last tuesday. I tested the water tonight and I show 0 ammo, 1 nitrite, and 40 nitrate. Should I be alarmed or is my tank going through a mini cycle? I just did a 10 gal water change yesterday. The nitrates before adding the fish were only about 10 ppm. These P's are probably more taxing on the bacteria than the tiger barbs and clown loaches I had in there before. Any advice?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Keep a close eye on things foe the next week or so but my guess is that everything should balance out by then.
In the meantime you could do small daily waterchanges to try and get the nitrites and nitrates down


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

****** said:


> Keep a close eye on things foe the next week or so but my guess is that everything should balance out by then.
> In the meantime you could do small daily waterchanges to try and get the nitrites and nitrates down


I've been doing small water changes daily. Just as you said, all my levels are back to zero. I confirmed my kit readings on my newest tank that's still cycling. Thanks.


----------

